# Where to stay near Cairo?



## vikprt (10 mo ago)

Hi All,
My wife and I are here in Egypt for work and going to stay for around one year (or may be even longer). Our offices are in Smart Village (Giza Desert) and currently we are staying in Hilton Zamalek, but soon we need to move into an apartment. 
We are already here for more than a month now, so very much aware of the traffic situation, but considering the fact that we won't have to travel to our office on daily basis (one or twice in a week), we have the liberty to look for a place even a bit far from our offices. We find Zamalek nice (but a bit crowded and faster than our pace) so far and so our preference is to live somewhere in Maadi. We did some online search and can see multiple options in Maadi, however would be really helpful if we can get the first hand experience from the forum members living in Maadi. If you could suggest which are the best places to live in Maadi? We are looking for a quiet place with greenery, park/space to walk around and easy to commute to/from (after experiencing the traffic and driving style here, we have dropped the idea of driving ourselves, so would be added benefit if place is connected via public conveyances).
Thanks in advance!


----------

